# Thinking of getting a drone, but not sure yet...



## footballfan993 (Dec 5, 2015)

As many of you know, drones are going to be a big seller this holiday season!!! I have seen some video, and pictures shot from a drone, and they look amazing!

Because of the amazing capabilities of aerial photography, I am interested in purchasing a drone. I'm really only interested in 2 drones, which are the DJI Phantom 3 Standard [DJI - The World Leader in Camera Drones/Quadcopters for Aerial Photography and the DJI Phantom 3 Professional [DJI - The World Leader in Camera Drones/Quadcopters for Aerial Photography.

As much as I want a drone, I have some gripes about the drones, and that is the cost and the flight times, the professional costs over $1000, but only offers 23 minutes of flight time, which in my opinion is little for that price. The Standard is $699 with 25 minutes fight time. 

Does anyone else have recommendations on drones, or am i better off waiting for something with a longer flight time?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

The Standard is the bare-bones P3.  2.7k video, 1km range.  The Pro has 4k video and 5km range.  If you're serious, you'll get more than one battery, so flight time per battery isn't an issue.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 5, 2015)

From what I've heard the IQ from the DJI camera isn't all that hot.   You could get a larger drone that will carry an SLR but those start closer to 5k than 1k.   As much as the DJI pro may seem expensive, it's really not when you compare it to the other quad/hexa, and octacopters on the market.      As Sparky pointed out, you can simply add another battery if need be.    Just bear in mind that you will need to register it with the FIA, and if you are using it commercially the regulations will be different.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 5, 2015)

Nephew had one- loved it (brand unknown to me).

Had some catastrophic system failure over a lake- it dropped instantly and sunk like a stone- never to be seen again.  $1500 gone.  That was a bad day.

You'll be told that the system has some type of "come home automatically if anything goes wrong"  but nothing is fool proof.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey, if you're gonna fly 'em, you'll eventually crash 'em.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 5, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Hey, if you're gonna fly 'em, you'll eventually crash 'em.


What goes up, must .... well, crash sometimes.


----------



## idcanyon (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm a physics geek so these tempt me too. I researched and also found that the Phantom 3 Standard was the best option for me. More so than the professional because of the possible crash issue. Also, the nearer range is the most valuable--99% of the time I'd be operating within 500 feet of myself.

I almost bought a Phantom 3 Standard while they were $499 at Adorama on Thanksgiving Day. But however hard I try I just can't figure out when I would use it. I thought about shooting us running river rapids with the follow-me mode. But would I really take the big thing on a river trip, stop on the shore above a rapid, get it all set up, run the rapid, stop again, land it, and then pack it up? I doubt it. I do a lot of hiking, but I'm not going to carry it and it can only carry itself for a short amount of time. I think I'd end up paying a lot of money to take an aerial picture of my house.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 5, 2015)

From the reviews and such that I have read and watched on video, most are recommending the Professional of the DJI. I think that I recall the main reason on that is because of the better stability system it has with regards to the camera.

FroKnowsPhoto


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jan 6, 2016)

I got the Phantom 3 Pro and I absolutely love it. I have flown it every other day since I got it a couple weeks ago and don't intend to slow down anytime soon. It's a crazy new way to experience your surroundings and get some great footage/photos. And this is an opinion from someone in the DC area with the biggest No-Fly zone in the country, so I've had to take a 30 min minimum drive every time to fly it.


----------

